# Man lebt noch.....



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2019)

Nach zwei Horrormonaten mit Hiobsbotschaften (noch wenige Wochen bzw. Monate zu leben), Krankenhausaufenthalten und wegen Lebensgefahr abgebrochener Operation lebe ich noch. Dann die erlösende Nachricht des leitenden Oberarztes Ende August morgens um 7.30h per Telefon. Beide negativen Diagnosen bestätigten sich letztendlich nicht. Es war wie ein zweiter Geburtstag!


----------



## jupp11 (6 September 2019)

Gratuliere, auf ein Neues! Kann es dir es voll nachfühlen. Ich war auch mal an dem Punkt.


----------



## BenTigger (6 September 2019)




----------



## Hippo (6 September 2019)

Totgesagte leben länger!


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 September 2019)

Nahezu unvorstellbar! War 3 Tage zur Kontrolle im Krankenhaus zu MRT, Endosonografie usw. Gestern nun hatte ich längeres Gespräch mit dem leitenden Oberarzt. Wohl durch die Cortisonbehandlung ist alles verschwunden - alle Laborwerte normal - keine Spur der anfänglich als Karzinom diagnostizierte(n) Tumor(e) mehr. Auch alle Gewebeuntersuchungen an 3 Instituten waren ohne Befund. Muss jetzt einige Wochen noch Cortison - Dosis abnehmend - einnehmen und in 6 Monaten zur Kontrolle antreten. Er meinte, so etwas hat er nur äußerst selten erlebt - zuletzt bei einem Patienten vor 7 Jahren. Uffff - tief Luft geholt!


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2019)

Super! 


PS: Cortison wirkt  IMHO gegen die Nebenbeschwerden bzw Verstärkung der Zytostatika  
nicht gegen den Krebs selber. Fehldiagnosen bei Karzinom sind gar nicht mal so selten.





						Chemotherapie - Thüringische Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
					






					www.krebsgesellschaft-thueringen.de


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2019)




----------

